# twin turbo 335i and 335d now on BMW UK website



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If you go to configure your 3 series you will see a 335 i and d SE and M Sport.

335d SE Saloon = Â£32,995 
335d M Sport Saloon = Â£35,735 286 BHP

335i SE = Â£30,940 
335i M Sport = Â£33,750 306BHP

Only saloon so far. Touring and coupe sure to follow.

Now children:

Yes, they do come with indicators.
Yes, mirrors too.
Yes, their Sat Navs do enable the use of the first two lanes on a motorway.
No, not every sales rep will have one.
No, not every driver will fail to acknowledge anyone who lets them into traffic queues.
No, they will not be as fast as a Boxster S :wink: 
Nor as handsome as the new TT or in fact any new Audi.

Apart from that they promise to be great drives in M Sport guise, and I think offer reasonable value in terms of power/Â£.

DMS will have a field day.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Designed for people with no sense of individuality. Unlikely ever to grace my drive. :lol: :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

So you've ordered a 335d estate...good choice Tim [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I definately intend test driving the Tourings with a possible (and it's only a possible possible) with a view to one of the above or the M3 ...which I believe they will make a Touring version of. I can't believe they'll let Audi carry on getting away with that market sector.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Designed for people with no sense of individuality. Unlikely ever to grace my drive. :lol: :roll:


Individuality comes at a price Tim see "weird" "loner" "odd".

They do interest me, but only as a possible 2nd car in a few years time & onlt a 2nd hand purchase.

Owning an Audi Avant is not really an individualistic statement. Most Avant owners are dog owners & given 25% of the UK population own dogs i'd say that's far from individual :wink: :lol:

Although agree that i can't see any 3 series being your cup of tea :lol:


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

so 335d v335i ,why is the diesel 2k more does it have more kit, or is it just a premium for the engine ? :?


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Its because they are quicker than the Boxster S (in the real world of driving) :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

omen666 said:


> Its because they are quicker than the Boxster S (in the real world of driving) :lol:


Touche


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

well in the real world the 335i is supposed to be 95% as good as an m3 so why would you choose a 335d ,which is slower and costs 2-3k more ?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> well in the real world the 335i is supposed to be 95% as good as an m3 so why would you choose a 335d ,which is slower and costs 2-3k more ?


Because in the real world, the performance of the 335d will be very close to the 335i, if not better in certain circumstances (see up motorway slip raods) & it will return well over 30MPG which i guess will be 10MPG more than the petrol. plus i've every confidence that the 335d will hold far better residuals as well.


----------



## raysman (May 12, 2006)

mmmm,i sort of get the point about the mpg advantage which is always good ,but the performance and risiduals ,bearing in mind that the cars are 3k appart on cost ?how much more would a 3 year old 335d be worth over a 335i with say 36k miles ?and dont diesels have bigger or more frequent service costs ?


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Look at the price of an E46 330i and how much extra it would cost you to buy an equivalent 330d. The market loves diesels.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

raysman said:


> mmmm,i sort of get the point about the mpg advantage which is always good ,but the performance and risiduals ,bearing in mind that the cars are 3k appart on cost ?how much more would a 3 year old 335d be worth over a 335i with say 36k miles ?and dont diesels have bigger or more frequent service costs ?


You'd recoup easily any initial depreciation. Just bear in mind the cost of fuel in this country, more & more people are opting for Diesels & alternative fuel cars than ever before, hence why companies such as Audi & BMW are making diesels that easily compete with their petrol cousins, but provide far better MPG, lower emissions (hence why the government slapped an extra surcharge on diesels in the last budget) & given the demand they have better residuals.

I know you'll never admit to the performance of these cars, but a 5.5sec 0-60 time puts it firmly in performance car territiory & having just re-watched the 535d Top Gear test, that got round the track quicker than a 350Z, TT V6 & RX8 & it's a big 4dr saloon.

Was also just watching a Google video of a lap that a guy i know recorded at Nurburgring in May when he was chasing a BMW M6 in his DMS 535d M-Sport & the M6 oculd not lose him. That said, the drive Steve has well over 100 laps under his belt, but these new breed of diesels are just amazing.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

335d auto only..like the 535d. :?

Raysman. I know you like your figs. A DMS old (e46) 260 hp 330d will do 5.9sec to 60mph (Autocar) and an automatic Cayman like yours will do 5.9secs. So already v. close on paper ( I know you struggle with 'real world' construct of driving :wink: )

So probably even you can internalise what the lift to 285hp stock will mean... 

Jampott. Oh you just are soooo individual with your choice of cars. But I do love your blindly myopic (hey hey tautology!) stance against Porsche and BMW. I know it's purely an emotional response and thats cool. :lol: :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bmw.co.uk/bmwuk/pricesandspe ... 3D,00.html

Sorry Gary, I have no doubt it is a wonderful wonderful engine, and the specs look great, but.......

.... I just can't see past that styling. I have given it a while now to adjust (i hated the 5 series when it was first released, but have really grown to like it), but IMO it just looks all wrong from every angle. It makes the rear of a Cayman look quite acceptable, which is saying something!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am not going to defend the looks except to say that the current Audi alternatives are just as ugly and ultimately these are cars to sit in, look out of, and do lots of miles in (rather than polish and drool over). For which they are well suited. Not that good looks should be an option...

In dark metallic with 19" wheels and sports kit, the looks are acceptable and no more, to me. I still haven't fully decoded the 5 series and find the front end less appealing than the rear-on view - but it's OK in sport guise with 19"s. I still prefer the E46 family (ironically Bangle's first BMW effort) to the new 3 series. As I do all the previous pre-guppy grill Audis to the latest fussy lights and grilled iterations.

Call me old-fashioned. 

I guess I can put driving over looks, since I do so many miles in the car.

How will Audi respond to these? 335i is going to impinge on S4 territory for less money. Andthe A4 3.0tdi is already no match for the 330d cars, let alone the twin turbo 335d.

Cue RS4d?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> I am not going to defend the looks except to say that the current Audi alternatives are just as ugly


No arguments from me there mate. The only advantage Audi have is they are only ugly from the front with their STUPID STUPID STUPID corporate front grilles, where as the new 3 series is f'ugly from all angles. Audi are however run by a bunch of lying, theiving incompetent c*nts, so it's a close call.

I'll take a sacrafice in power and have the new Alfa 159 please.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

335i Coupe is available at launch in Mid September and the 335d Coupe is available from September production which means you could get delivery in October.

Just been trying the 335d Touring on my system at work and I've got the prices here which means its available to order and possibly delivery in October.

335d Sport Touring -Â£36,925

335d SE Touring -Â£34,185

335i Touring is also available...

335i Sport Touring -Â£34,920

335i SE Touring -Â£32,110

Pete


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I am not going to defend the looks except to say that the current Audi alternatives are just as ugly
> ...


Alas FWD also means a sacrifice in handling. steering and balance :?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> 335d auto only..like the 535d. :?


Well that's narrowed it done a little already then.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


But just look at it though!.......









Anyway, although 4wd isn't availble at the moment on the 159 Diesel, a 'Q4' 159 3.0 Diesel(250 bhp/450 Nm) is coming in early2007. 

AND

Satan is at work again with the 'Q4' 159 3.2 GTA V6 Biturbo(400 bhp), which is currently in testing: :twisted:


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > 335d auto only..like the 535d. :?
> ...


But that's only due in the main to the high torque outputs.

We already know that BMW & Audi both shy away from large clutch manuals that would be needed to handled such large dollops of Torque. For some reason only Porsche (perhaps others as well) are able to produce a high torque handling manual gearbox. All other car manufacturers stick to steptronic or tiptronic as per RS6 & the new range of Bimmer diesels.

It would however be interesting if the option of SMG was available on some of these other engines, although i've no idea what mating SMG to a diesel would feel like.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


That is a stunning looking car Kev, but no-one could ever really call into question Alfa's styling, however the residuals & reliability are what would keep most people batting for a German car rather than an Alfa.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Great for a company car or interesting/different family car.

I applaud their styling. As posted before Lexus and Alfa are leading in svelte larger car design. Slim grills is key - at least grills should be smaller than the surrounding headlights, unless one is driving a Merc or RR.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


There ain't no but's if your Mrs won't drive an auto. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


True, but try her with an SMG


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Sounds like the perfect case for the slush box then. think of the savings in alloy refurbs.....

Seriously I have no major problem with the torque conv autos - MB, BMW and Audi make the very best and these are great for most driving. aside from really pressing on, which doesnt happen that often.

I think the economy hit is main issue and reduced range.

DSG types - why not.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


She's not bothers about conventional, SMG or even DSG (which she's tried as well). She just doesn't like auto's. She says she feels disconnected fomr the car. "The car has a mind of it's own". I think the thing she really hates is that they creap without touching any pedals.



garyc said:


> Sounds like the perfect case for the slush box then. think of the savings in alloy refurbs.....


I like the thought process but since I commute by train we only need one car so it'll be our family car and hence she'll drive it (and have her name on the V5! :roll: )


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > scoTTy said:
> ...


Paul, you're confusing SMG with DSG or Step/Tiptronic. SMG is Sequential Manual Gearbox & is as far removed from an Auto as a standard manual. It's a true clutchless manual with the only trait of an Auto being that you can be lazy & stick it in a Drive mode, but standard SMG mode goes up to the redline & bounces off the limiter if you don't select the next gear (fell foul to this a few times). DSG is an Auto with a sudo maunual over-ride, as is Step & Tip tronic some using just the gear lever & some having plappy paddle. My RS6 was Tiptronic & that's a true Auto with manual features but SMG is the complete opposite.

Can understand it aint everyones cup of tea as Judith has no desire to try SMG as she states it does not look very safe & how right she is.


----------

